# Water parameters for planted tank



## kalabreeze (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi, I am still very new to planted tanks. My plants have not been doing so great lately. Leaves are yellow with green dots, some curling. What are perfect water parameters for planted tank? My water is alkaline and very soft, GH 0-3.
I use Seachem Flourish and Excel. Do I need to add Iron and Potassium?

Thanks.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Could you provide more information about your setup - IE: size, substrate, lighting, age, pH, KH?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes, need more info as kimcadmus mentioned. If you have moderate - high light, then you should also be dosing Nitrogen, Potassium, and Phosphorus. The amounts of those in "Flourish Comprehensive" is negligible compared to what plants need in a planted tank (Flourish is a micro-nutrient mix) .


----------

